#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Load balance tplink

## washluis

olá galera


Estou com um problema, instalaei um LB tplink ti470+
ocorre o seguinte:

tenho 3 links.:
01 embratel de 1mb
01 velox de 5mb
01 velox de 1mb

quando retiro o link maior o embratel sempre assume a prioridade, porem quando o velox de 5mb volta up
permanece a prioridade com o embratel


gostaria que o maior link sempre tivesse prioridade. Como Fazer?

----------


## telworld

Esse Cara e muito ruim, load ballance é mikrotik, o dinheiro q vc pagou por esse apararelho, pagava alguem aqui pra te dar consultoria

----------


## misterbogus

O mau de técnico de fórum é se ligar a conseitos comerciais de Mercado!
mikrotik isso, mikrotik aquilo. muito tutorial mikrotik faz essas coisas, agora quero ver alguem indicar um cisco na vida, ser um ccnp e etc. ou mesmo, uma distro linux firewall e router. ai vc quase entra em outro universo.

amigo, dá para fazer isso sim, apenas reveja as configurações do aparelho, eu ja usei o mesmo para balanceamento.

----------


## telworld

> O mau de técnico de fórum é se ligar a conseitos comerciais de Mercado!
> mikrotik isso, mikrotik aquilo. muito tutorial mikrotik faz essas coisas, agora quero ver alguem indicar um cisco na vida, ser um ccnp e etc. ou mesmo, uma distro linux firewall e router. ai vc quase entra em outro universo.
> 
> amigo, dá para fazer isso sim, apenas reveja as configurações do aparelho, eu ja usei o mesmo para balanceamento.


Se voce é bom, o cara faz ai pra ele do seu jeito, só indico o que eu sei e conheço.

----------

